# Lose 20 lbs



## Celestite (Aug 15, 2007)

delete


----------



## Zellkai (Nov 12, 2007)

Good luck! You can do this! 

As for tips... well firstly, you have taken the first step anyway in actually writing down your goal (plus telling other people so now you have to keep us updated!  Hehe ). So it is now a real goal, and not just some fantasy floating around in your head.
Write down a plan for yourself as well.

Be careful if you are acting on willpower. This may get you going, but you need to keep going. Create an alternative pleasure for yourself to stop going back to your old ways. And/or, make yourself do something really gross (like eat a whole can of dog food) if you don't stick to your goal. Reward every little step IMMEDIATELY after you accomplish it.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Good luck glas!

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Good luck =)


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

glas said:


> Wish me luck! (any tips?)


Stop comparing yourself to other people.

Be healthy about it and make lifestyle changes, not short-term diet and exercise changes.

Only buy good food at the grocery store, and don't keep very much at your place.

Nobody cares what you look like when you are running. Most of them are thinking 'I wish I had time to go run.', or 'I should go run today.'

If you have an ipod nano, you can get a running sensor to tell you how far you have run.

Find someone else to help you stay motivated.

Be healthy, don't become anorexic or obsessive about diet/exercise.


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

Good luck! I hope you meet your goal. 

Just one thing though. Don't assume that just being thin will make you happy. I don't think a person can be truly comfortable with themselves unless they first accept themselves for what they are. Not trying to be preachy here. I just want to make sure you understand that. Now, if you know all of this and still want to lose weight, then by all means, go for it.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

glas said:


> Wish me luck! (any tips?)


Stop hating yourself! 

Good luck, hope it goes well but don't go underweight!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish you luck. 

I know how hard it can be to lose weight. I'm in a similar situation. I really need to lose for my blood pressure and to improve my confidence.

From my understanding there is no secret to losing. Just eat less calories and exercis more. All you need is will power(which I don't have)

Easier said than done, but if you want it I'm sure you can do it


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

good luck glas

tips:
-drink alot of water to clean your body
-stop eating that "bad stuff". if not just eat less of it.
-if you don't want to run outside then get a jump rope. it's a better work out than running because you'll just not loss wieght but it also works out your abs, legs, and (if you get the jump rope with wieghts) your arms. get an athletic jump rope (they run about $10).


i'm also planning on losing 20/25 LBS. my diet starts on monday. my goal is to lose it in 1 1/2 to 2 months.


----------



## ThomP (Dec 24, 2007)

glas said:


> Wish me luck! (any tips?)


Good luck!

Tips: Try cycling. Just half an hour a day.

I lost 80 pounds from cycling (of course, I weighted 260 pound before, so it was necessary) over the course of one year. In the first month, I lost 12 pound already, and another 14 the second month, so if you want to lose 20, you should be fine after 6 weeks or so 

I used a home trainer thing, put it up in front of the TV and watched DVD while doing it (one episode of Babylon 5 each day, 40 minutes).

Again, good luck!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

glas said:


> I'm visiting pro-ana (anorexia) sites and forums, which... I know is damaging


Glas, noo


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

glas said:


> Good luck to you too, we will be skinny b*tches in no time.


yeah. i'm going to be one skinny @$$ b*tch. lol :lol

yes. i started my diet today. it's going pretty good.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

glas said:


> Cycling seems real simple, I would like to buy one of those stationary cycling bikes soon, I cant afford a treadmill and they use up too much energy anyway. I don't really like the idea of the circular pedaling motion on the bike though...it seems like it would feel weird after doing it for a while. I'll have to try it out. I could probably find a used one at Goodwill.


There are plenty of people who bike a lot, and it doesn't feel weird. There is less impact on a bicycle than running, but getting setup correctly is important. Do some research on the correct adjustments to make so you don't injure yourself or pull some muscles.

It is good exercise, and I have even been known to bike a little. 

And another tip is to take the Bush strategy of no timetables. Just keep up a healthy and active lifestyle one day at a time, and you will reach your goals eventually.


----------



## ThomP (Dec 24, 2007)

glas said:


> ThomP, that's an incredible achievement! Great job, it took a lot of work!!! :nw :nw You must be supa proud.


Thanks ops Yes, I am. But it shows that it's possible to lose weight just by a bit of training.



glas said:


> Cycling seems real simple, I would like to buy one of those stationary cycling bikes soon, I cant afford a treadmill and they use up too much energy anyway. I don't really like the idea of the circular pedaling motion on the bike though...it seems like it would feel weird after doing it for a while. I'll have to try it out. I could probably find a used one at Goodwill.


After some minutes, you hardly notice it at all, you're just flexing and stretching your legs, that's it. It's also better for the joints compared to running. And with a stationary thing, you aren't depending on the weather (which is always bad here, anyway :rain )


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Losing weight is easily with meds. Simply take Wellbutrin, or a stimulant, or Topamax and say good bye to that excess weight faster than any diet pill or exercise on the market.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

glas does not need to lose weight. Judging from the pics she posted a while ago, she is decently pretty. I'm afraid that she might be anorexic.

Oh well, almost every straight woman wants to lose weight, there's nothing that can be done.


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

vicente said:


> glas does not need to lose weight. Judging from the pics she posted a while ago, she is decently pretty. I'm afraid that she might be anorexic.
> 
> Oh well, almost every straight woman wants to lose weight, there's nothing that can be done.


aw, gosh darn it! I missed it.


----------



## mystory (Nov 28, 2011)

who's this Glas character and why can't I see any of her posts?


----------



## Forrestasa (Jan 25, 2012)

If you want to lose 20lb than you must follow these tips regularly
Drink plenty of water
Do exercise regularly
Eat low carb diet
Avoid to fast food


----------

